# iGoli chlorine leaching



## talalstuvs (Dec 10, 2010)

Salam 

I read 75 method of gold recovering and I use iGoli method but the last step is not working recovering gold from Gold Chloride.In the book they use sodium metabisulphate but i don't find it here.Now what should i use to recover my gold form gold chloride solution??? Any simple way plz ?? 

Waiting for reply.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 10, 2010)

You are supposed to use sodium metabisulphite not sulphate


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 10, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You are supposed to use sodium metabisulphite not sulphate


yes ur right but i don't find sodium metabisulphite here in my city now what should i use for it. And what is ratio of hydrochloric acid and sodium hypochlorite ??


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 10, 2010)

The ratio is irrelevant. Start with enough Hcl to absorb the volume of gold,then add NaOCl in small amounts and give it time to work in between additions.The Hcl is only there to digest the gold (creating the auric chloride)when it has been oxidized using the NaOCl.
If you can not find SMB you can use copperas (FeSO4, iron(ii) sulfate),however,which ever you use,make sure that the NaOCl has been expelled before precipitating.You can accomplish this by allowing the gold chloride to sit overnight,or by gently heating for about an hour.Utilizing the least amount of NaOCl when dissolving the gold will give you a faster time on expelling the NaOCl.


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 11, 2010)

mic said:


> The ratio is irrelevant. Start with enough Hcl to absorb the volume of gold,then add NaOCl in small amounts and give it time to work in between additions.The Hcl is only there to digest the gold (creating the auric chloride)when it has been oxidized using the NaOCl.
> If you can not find SMB you can use copperas (FeSO4, iron(ii) sulfate),however,which ever you use,make sure that the NaOCl has been expelled before precipitating.You can accomplish this by allowing the gold chloride to sit overnight,or by gently heating for about an hour.Utilizing the least amount of NaOCl when dissolving the gold will give you a faster time on expelling the NaOCl.



i am not find FeSO4 but it found Sodium Nitrate is it also work?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 11, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > The ratio is irrelevant. Start with enough Hcl to absorb the volume of gold,then add NaOCl in small amounts and give it time to work in between additions.The Hcl is only there to digest the gold (creating the auric chloride)when it has been oxidized using the NaOCl.
> ...



It is not used to drop gold out of solution, it is used for dissolving metals.


----------



## joem (Dec 11, 2010)

try a wine maker supply and ask for bottle cleaner


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 11, 2010)

joem said:


> try a wine maker supply and ask for bottle cleaner


i use Hcl and bleach to dissolve but it's not working mean to say not dissolving gold what could be the problem ?
And what is the easiest way to recover gold form gold solutions ?
waiting for reply.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 11, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > try a wine maker supply and ask for bottle cleaner
> ...



Are you trying to dissolve solid gold, gold filled, gold flake?

If you are working with gold flake try adding some heat to bring the solution up to around 140 F and give it some time to work.


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 11, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> talalstuvs said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...



I am trying to dissolve solid pieces of rock and melt which have gold in it. i bought them from mountain i test them and find some gold in it now i want to recover all gold.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 11, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 11, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > talalstuvs said:
> ...



I feel you are going down the wrong path. Have you incinerated your material? There are basic outlines on how to process ore bareing material on the forum. Please do some more searching.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 12, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> I am trying to dissolve solid pieces of rock and melt which have gold in it. i bought them from mountain i test them and find some gold in it now i want to recover all gold.


You may NOT have gold, so before you go any farther, investigate to be sure. Do you see pieces? If so, are they brittle? Do they stay together if pressed, or do they crumble? 

Recovering gold from ore isn't easy--and is not likely to work with methods used for refining. The most important thing you can do right now is to make sure you have gold---not pyrite, or some other compound that can be confusing for those that are not familiar with ores. 

Once you know what you have, assuming you do have gold, you may be able to develop a process for recovery of values. It most likely will NOT be easy, and it may border on impossible, especially if gold is present in only trace amounts. 

Harold


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 12, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> talalstuvs said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to dissolve solid pieces of rock and melt which have gold in it. i bought them from mountain i test them and find some gold in it now i want to recover all gold.
> ...


with mercury method i recover 0.120 gold i know there are gold . But i don't know to recover it. could you help me plz?? any easy method ?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 12, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> with mercury method i recover 0.120 gold i know there are gold . But i don't know to recover it. could you help me plz?? any easy method ?


That's a good sign, ok. 
As far as help goes, a lot more must be known, and I don't know that I'd have the expertise to provide the guidance you need. I'm willing to try, but I don't have credentials that qualify me for such tasks. 

Why don't you start by posting a picture of the ore, so it can be evaluated. We have on the board a guy that knows a great deal about such things. so his opinion may be very helpful. 

While I'm not suggesting this as the solution, here in the US. early on (in the 1800's), such ore was processed through a stamp mill, which crushed the ore fine. It was then often treated with mercury. Indications are your gold will amalgamate, so that may be one of the ways you can make a recovery, although the use of mercury, today, is generally discouraged. 

Key to success is reducing the rock to fine particles. It is very unlikely you'll be able to recover the gold by heating, and if you can, you would still need to concentrate the values----so in almost any case I can think of, you must be able to crush the ore fine. 

Lets see what your ore looks like, then maybe we can suggest something more. 

Harold


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 15, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> talalstuvs said:
> 
> 
> > with mercury method i recover 0.120 gold i know there are gold . But i don't know to recover it. could you help me plz?? any easy method ?
> ...


 Salam,
I have captured pic of stone but here internet is very slow that why i can't send them but i will send them as soon as possible. Here i try hard to find sodium metabisulphate but i failed and my Au chloride solution is ready for recover.
What should i do now ? Is sodium metabisulphate is Backing Powder which is used to making for cake?? 
I need yours help .
waiting for reply.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 15, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > talalstuvs said:
> ...



You are not supposed to be using matabisulphate, use metabisulphite.


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 16, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> talalstuvs said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...


ok Is sodium metabisulphite is Backing Powder which is used to making cake??


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 16, 2010)

As far as I know baking powder in not sodium metabisulphite.


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 16, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> As far as I know baking powder in not sodium metabisulphite.





talalstuvs said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > talalstuvs said:
> ...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is an MSDS sheet on baking powder.

Sodium Bicarbonate: (CAS No. 144-55-8) 
Sodium Pyrophosphate: (CAS No. 7722-88-5)
Corn Starch: (CAS No. None assigned) None established.
Monocalcium Phosphate: (CAS No. 7758-23-8)
Calcium Sulfate: (CAS No. 7778-18-9)

http://www.tulsaschools.org/employees/tr/sci/MSDS/DtSheets/MSDS_B/BB000.pdf


I have no idea what these ingredient's will do to your solution. So my suggestion would be for you to let every thing settle in your solution for a couple of days to the point where there is nothing suspended. Then siphon off the solution to another container. Then put a sheet of copper in the solution to cement out all of your values. Then siphon off your solution again after everything settles and reprocess what has settled in the bottom of your container. Please do soem more reading and investigation on what chemicals you are supposed to be using.


----------



## Richard36 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello talalstuvs,

Yes, I am familiar with this type of "Red Ore".




It's from the same type of formation that I have made a few posts about.
I do know that this type of material contains gold, in excess of 30 oz per ton in some deposits.

Here are a couple photos from Brandt that were posted in a different thread about this same ore.










It's my speculation that you're losing most of the gold by tossing the ground ore after amalgamation. Leaching your ore is the best option.

Since Chlorine leaching was the topic, Here's my input on the subject.

According to my book, 
Leaching with Chloride Media should be done at a PH of 2.0 to 2.5
with Sodium Hypochlorite (NaOCl) as the oxidant at a concentration of 1g/l.
HCL (Hydrochloric Acid)and Water as the solution.
Optimal leaching temperature is 50 degrees C. 

Gold can be recovered from the leach solution by first heating it to drive off the chlorine content, and concentrating the values within solution through evaporation, as well as reducing the volume of solution to be worked with.

At this point, the gold can be recovered from solution by Electrowinning, as well as precipitation by the addition of Sodium Metabisulfite, Aluminum, Zinc, or Ferrous sulfate to the concentrated leach solution.

The gold can also be recovered by circulating the leach solution through Activated Charcoal, Mossy Zinc, or Synthetic Recovery Resins. 

The gold recovered by electrowinning, precipitation, or capture can be refined with the methods found on this forum, and will need to be refined with them in order to produce a pure product, as the gold recovered from the leach with these methods will not be pure. 
It will only be in a form that can be refined with further methods. 

The objective with leaching is to recover the gold from it's source media, and in your case, an ore, within a solution from which the gold can be recovered as a concentrated product, though often impure. The methods of recovery listed above will strip the leach solution of it's Precious Metals producing a concentrated product that can be further processed.

I hope that this has been helpful and informative.
Thanks for the Ore photo.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 8, 2011)

how much ore are you dealing with?
and a fire assey will tell you how much you can expect in a best case recovery. good luck Bryan in Denver Colorado USA


----------

